# Congratulations, Mr. Billings!



## Gin-Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

I want to congratulate Mr. Michael Billings on being promoted to 5th Degree Black Belt (Associate Professor) this past Saturday at the AKTS Camp in Colleyville, Texas. artyon: It was a well-kept surprise, & this lower rank is very grateful to Mr. Billings for his dedication to the Art & patience with his students. With his permission, here is an excerpt from his "Thank You" letter:

_ Thank you to everyone for the years, the support, the energy, the love, and the time you have invested in the Art and me. To my students, I could never have gotten where I have, and also know that the same road travel is available for each of you. The learning and journey never stops and the challenges never go away no matter how long you train. I expect to continue to learn, get my butt kicked by my teachers, and pass on to you what so graciously has been given to me.

 And oh by the way, did I mention I feel like a train hit me today?  All part of the love, baby.

_Thank *you*, Sir.

With Love & Respect,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations indeed, Mr. Billings!!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Whoot! Whoot!  Congratulations!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Mr. Billiings!!! 
Whoot!

artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:


​


----------



## Gemini (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations, Mr. Billings. No small acheivement to be sure!


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats on your new rank!!!:ultracool


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Mr. Billings.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 31, 2005)

A Very Hearty Congratulations ~!!!


*Salute*

:asian:

~Tess


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks all.  I appreciate it.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Sir.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats Master Billings:cheers:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations, Mr. Billings !!!

A tremendous achievement worthy of all the praise you have received.  Excellent!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Congratz Mr. Billings*:cheers:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

Well done Mr. Billings! :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 31, 2005)

Good job!!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Sir!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2005)

I join with the others in celebrating this milestone!!artyon:

Congratulations!

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations, though I do not study Kenpo, 5th degree in any art is quite the achievement...The higher you go up the rarer people with that knowledge of level become.  Let's hope you can continue to share your knowledge for a long time...


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 1, 2005)

who da man Mr. Billings oh I mean Proffesor Billings ios da Man.

Woo Hoo.

V/R

Rick English


----------



## kenposikh (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations Mr Billings from all here in the UK.

Salute

Amrik
www.bkku.com


----------



## Doc (Nov 1, 2005)

Way to go Big Mike. LOOOOOOOOONG overdo.


----------



## Seig (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations, sir.


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 1, 2005)

Michael - you da man baby!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations, sir. :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 1, 2005)

Once again, thanks to all.  I remain humbled by my promotion.  The panel, and men who promoted me exemplfy, and are, both sides of the Art, Iron Workers and Watchmakers, and how important it is to have both in you.  It is not hard to stay humble whenever I go to a seminar with those who not only talk the talk, but also walk the walk, and expect you to do the same.  I cannot say enough about how much it meant to me to receive my teacher's old 5th Black Belt.  It was a seriously emotional event for me after all these years.

I appreciate everyone's support and the camaraderie I have found here on MartialTalk, but my thanks expecially go out to those in my extended Kenpo and Martial Arts family.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Oss to All,
-Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story with us!  It is very encouraging to think that as we continue as far along the road as you have that there is still so much to gain.  That's so cool about your teacher's belt.  
We are all lucky to have you here!  Congratulations! :asian: 

MJ


----------



## pete (Nov 1, 2005)

congrats... pete.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 1, 2005)

:asian: Way to go Mr. Billings!!  :asian:


----------



## Amknpo (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations again Mr. Billings. It was an honor and a privelege to be apart of your ceremony this weekend. Well deserved!!! 


Ms. Plowman


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 1, 2005)

It's nice to see deserving people recognized, congratulations.:asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 1, 2005)

I do not know Mr. Billings; but, it appears (by all the previous heartfelt posts) that congratulations are in order.

Well done, sir.  :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Nov 1, 2005)

Congradulations


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations Sir!  I'm sure you'll wear it well!

Peace,

Donna


----------



## RichK (Nov 1, 2005)

Another congrats and I bet you choked hard on the tears when that old "new" belt was passed down.....keep the flame burning


----------



## Ginsu (Nov 9, 2005)

Sir,
As both your student and friend I have to agree with another post that it was over due (in my opinoin) and extremely well deserved.

You are a superb teacher, excellent martial artist and man of great integrity. I am proud to be your student and even more proud to have been there as you recived your 5th sir.

Congratulations sir.

Respectfully,

Steve "Ginsu" Winburn


----------



## Andrew Evans (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 11, 2005)

To see pictures of Mr. Billings' promotion, go here


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 11, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> To see pictures of Mr. Billings' promotion, go here


Hit a brick wall...not sure why...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 11, 2006)

A far cry from Poteet.. .... (hee hee)  

Great Job Michael.  You do the Art much justice with your efforts and exceptional attitude.

Congratulations!

The Golden One


----------



## green meanie (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations! :asian:


----------

